# Fünf-Jahresschein weg



## Knecht (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo
Jetzt bin ich vor kurzem umgezogen und wollte nun meinen
Fünf-Jahresschein verlängern lassen.
Jetzt finde ich ihn nicht mehr wieder,schon tausendmal in jede Schublade geschaut und bei den Angelsachen ist er auch nicht.
Meine Frage:Mein Prüfungszeugnis habe ichdann kann ich doch eigentlich mir einen neuen ausstellen lassen oder?
Was kostet der ca.?Komme aus NRW Sendenhorst.
Grüße
MarkW


----------



## Ein_Angler (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fünf-Jahresschein weg*

Ja mit Prüfungszeugniss zum Fischreiamt, und die Stellen dir einen neuen aus für 5 Jahre. Aber selbst wenn du das Zeugniss nicht hättest, gibt es wege dir einen neuen Auszustellen, solltest ja im System vermerkt sein das dir schon einmal einer ausgestellt wurde.


----------



## Aurikus (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fünf-Jahresschein weg*

Ist mir auch schon passiert!! Vor drei Jahren!!!
Mit dem Prüfungszeugnis kannst Du problemlos ein neuen schein beantragen!! Ich glaub das kostet soviel wie der Fünfjahresschein!! 50€ oder was war das?! 
Kannst aber natürlich den Jahresschein machen, der kostet dann 16€!


----------



## LOCHI (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fünf-Jahresschein weg*

Da hast du Glück! Ich zum Beispiel kann mein Zeugniss nach nem Umzug nicht mehr finden. War vor kurzem auf der Unteren und wollte wissen ob die mir ein neues ausstellen für den Fall das mein Schein mal absäuft oder verloren geht. Pustekuchen, die Daten wurden zwei Jahre gespeichert und sind nicht mehr vorhanden. Wenn ich meinen Schein mal verliere kann ich das ding neu machen. #q
Ich wollte es selbst nicht glauben aber ist so! Also muss ich jetzt schön aufpassen #d
In deinem Fall gibt es keine Probleme!


----------



## Knecht (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fünf-Jahresschein weg*

Hallo
und besten dank für die schnelle Info.
Na dann schnell neuen Schein holen und dann kann es wieder los gehen)
Grüße
MarkW


----------



## LdaRookie (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fünf-Jahresschein weg*

Edit: Ups da waren aber ein paar fix... ^^ also ich beziehe mich auf den Post von Ein_Angler:

Auf den zweiten Teil der Aussage würde ich mich zumindest nicht verlassen!
Kann mich noch recht gut an meine Ausstellung nach meiner Prüfung erinnern, die haben sich das Zeugnis angesehen, einen Blank-Schein aus ner Schublade gezogen und den händisch ausgefüllt. Da wurde nix in irgendeinem System eingetragen. 

Also besser das Zeugnis irgendwo sicher ablegen! 

Ob der Kreis ggf. ein Verzeichnis hat, wer wann die Prüfung erfolgreich abgeschlossen hat und ggf. das Zeugnis neu ausstellen kann, ist noch mal ein anderes Thema, aber selbst da ist man gut beraten sich nicht drauf zu verlassen! 

Mag natürlich auch von Kreis zu Kreis und Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich sein... 

Jedenfalls mit dem Zeugnis ist das kein Problem sich einen neuen 5 Jahres-Schein ausstellen zu lassen.

Was Kosten angeht, ist mein letzter Stand für den 5-Jahresschein in NRW: 
Verwaltungsgebühren: 24 € 
Fischereiabgabe: 24 €
*Insgesamt also 48€ *


----------



## Aurikus (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fünf-Jahresschein weg*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn du das Zeugniss nicht hättest, gibt es wege dir einen neuen Auszustellen, solltest ja im System vermerkt sein das dir schon einmal einer ausgestellt wurde.



Das stimmt so nicht!!!
Als ich den Schein verloren hatte, hab ich auch mein Prüfungszeugnis nicht mehr gefunden!! Ohne versucht, ging nicht! Ich soll eine Zweitschrift beantragen!! Das gab's dann auch glücklicherweise, hat nen Zehner gekostet!!!


----------



## Aurikus (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fünf-Jahresschein weg*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Da hast du Glück! Ich zum Beispiel kann mein Zeugniss nach nem Umzug nicht mehr finden. War vor kurzem auf der Unteren und wollte wissen ob die mir ein neues ausstellen für den Fall das mein Schein mal absäuft oder verloren geht. Pustekuchen, die Daten wurden zwei Jahre gespeichert und sind nicht mehr vorhanden. Wenn ich meinen Schein mal verliere kann ich das ding neu machen. #q
> Ich wollte es selbst nicht glauben aber ist so! Also muss ich jetzt schön aufpassen #d
> In deinem Fall gibt es keine Probleme!



Das stimmt ganz genau!!
Deswegen hab ich nämlich auch "glücklicherweise" in meinem letzten Beitrag geschrieben!! Hätte mit der Zweitschrift nämlich in der Tat anders aussehen können!!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fünf-Jahresschein weg*

Vorsicht, wenn ihr mal zwischen Bundesländern umzieht... Bin von Hessen nach BW gezogen, hatte den Hessischen Schein verloren und in BW einen neuen beantragt. Die wollten zusätzlich zum Prüfungszeugnis (Hessen) auch noch einen Nachweis, dass ich zu der Zeit tatsächlich in Hessen gelebt habe...


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fünf-Jahresschein weg*



> Die wollten zusätzlich zum Prüfungszeugnis (Hessen) auch noch einen  Nachweis, dass ich zu der Zeit tatsächlich in Hessen gelebt habe...



Warum wundert mich dass nicht?
Hier in BW sind die Schreibtischtäter eben besonders gründlich und schöpfen ihren Ermessensspielraum bis zum letzten Buchstaben aus!
Hier gibt es neben Bayern, eben die "allerhöchste Bürgernähe" auf den Verwaltungen!
Seit dem ich hier lebe (ca.25 Jahre), kotzt mich die spießige und abgehobene Einstellung der Rathäuser an,hier geht es auch immer darum, möglicht viel Geld aus dem Bürger rauszupressen und es einem so schwer wie möglich zu machen!

Jürgen


----------



## Ein_Angler (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fünf-Jahresschein weg*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht!!!
> Als ich den Schein verloren hatte, hab ich auch mein Prüfungszeugnis nicht mehr gefunden!! Ohne versucht, ging nicht! Ich soll eine Zweitschrift beantragen!! Das gab's dann auch glücklicherweise, hat nen Zehner gekostet!!!




Bei mir hat es zumindest geklappt, es wurde im System nach geguckt das mir schonmal einer ausgestellt wurde, und dann habe ich ohne weiteres einen Ersatzschein bekommen.


----------



## Marc S. (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fünf-Jahresschein weg*



> Da hast du Glück! Ich zum Beispiel kann mein Zeugniss nach nem Umzug  nicht mehr finden. War vor kurzem auf der Unteren und wollte wissen ob  die mir ein neues ausstellen für den Fall das mein Schein mal absäuft  oder verloren geht. Pustekuchen, die Daten wurden zwei Jahre gespeichert  und sind nicht mehr vorhanden. Wenn ich meinen Schein mal verliere kann  ich das ding neu machen.



Bei mir ist es auch so, im Moment sind noch Unterlagen bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde vorhanden und ich habe den Fischereischein bekommen. Meine Angst ist auch wen die Unterlagen mal nicht mehr da sind und mein Schein verloren geht. Ich bin an überlegen ob es evtl. Helfen würde den Fischereischein zu kopieren und die Kopie beglaubigen zu lassen. Geht das überhaupt eine Kopie vom Fischereischein beglaubigen zu lassen?


----------



## sonstwer (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fünf-Jahresschein weg*

Hi!

Natürlich geht das. Man kann jede Kopie eines Dokuments beglaubigen lassen. Das machen Bürgerämter, Ratshäuser und Kirchen.

Die Frage ist dabei nur, ob diese beglaubigte Kopie auch von der entsprechenden Fischereibehörde anerkannt wird.

Das würde ich dort erst mal erfragen, bevor ich das Geld für eine Beglaubigung ausgebe.

LG,
frank


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fünf-Jahresschein weg*

Bei uns in Essen musste ich meinen Schein im Bürgeramt beantragen, auf Nachfrage wurde mir gesagt, das würde 10 Jahre im System bzw in irgendwelchen Akten stehen bleiben. Sollte ich also in den nächsten 10 Jahren Zeugnis und Schein verlieren, was recht unwarscheinlich ist kann ich mir trotzdem einen neuen Fischereischein ausstellen lassen.

Ich denke mal das dürfte sich im absoluten Notfall auch über ehemalige Vereinsmitgliedschaften regeln lassen. Sofern man sich das beglaubigen lässt.Das kostet je nachdem wo man es machen lässt mehr oder weniger Geld. Soweit ich weiss dürfen Pastoren und Priester Kopien etc. beglaubigen, bei denen müsste das dann auch kostenfrei sein. 100%ig sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht, da ich noch nie irgend etwas extra beglaubigen lassen musste.


----------

